# rs6 bumper



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

What would i have to do to make a rs6 front bumper fit on my 2001 a6.....do i need to change out the whole front clip of my car?


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: rs6 bumper (Deathbot-b5)*

if its a 4.2 it will fit but you need a lot of parts. 
if its 2.7 or 2.8 you cant fit the rs6 bumper without major body work. in that case its better to get a replica.
for 4.2 you will need: grills, crash bar, shocks, foglights, foglight grills, foglight brackets and more other litle things. So you looking at about 3000 installed and painted.
It looks like you have v6 2.8 so 








also check this out
http://lltek.com/A6_R6__9801_frnt_bmpr.htm



_Modified by kingofnyc22 at 8:29 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Or you could just try this http://www.audizine.com/forum/...47791


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: rs6 bumper (Deathbot-b5)*

i have them on my 4.2 and for the price of everything i almost would have been better off just buying the rs6


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: rs6 bumper (audiv842)*

The shop i go to has a rs6 front bumper just sitting around.....so i was just wondering what i would have to do to get that bad boy to work.It has all the grills and supports. Thank you guys for the info.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: rs6 bumper (Deathbot-b5)*

s6 bumper is for the wide body 4.2 A6,S6, RS6.
it will not fit the narow body unless it will be modified. I dont know exactly what needs to be done but it will requare some work.


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: rs6 bumper (Deathbot-b5)*

Tell them to sell it to me, so i can put it on my S6


----------

